# Paph. liemanum award upgrade



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2011)

My Paph. liemanum 'Monster' got upgraded to an AM.

Ramon


----------



## valenzino (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice one!Can I have seeds?


----------



## Pete (Feb 4, 2011)

nice one ramon. I just got back flasks of what i hope to be an excellent sibling cross of this species..


----------



## Shiva (Feb 4, 2011)

Congratulations Ramon.


----------



## cattmad (Feb 4, 2011)

congratulations, well done


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 4, 2011)

groovy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent! Congrats!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 4, 2011)

Ramon, So what is the size of that monster? Any chance you are going to self it? Looks like a beauty from here.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW!! Stunning!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2011)

valenzino said:


> Very nice one!Can I have seeds?



This will be soon out cross to the clone 'Grenach' AM which is bigger in all segments.

Hope it takes.

Ramon


----------



## jblanford (Feb 4, 2011)

CONGRATS!! Ramon, looks great.... Jim.


----------



## fbrem (Feb 4, 2011)

that one is stunning, thanks. Put me on the list for seedlings.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2011)

Bob in Albany said:


> Ramon, So what is the size of that monster? Any chance you are going to self it? Looks like a beauty from here.



NS is 10.2 cm DW 4.5 cm DL 3.9 cm (wider than length) PW 1.7 PL 5.6. This will be outcross to 'Grenach' AM which is larger in all segments.

Ramon


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 4, 2011)

Ramon, keep me in mind once you have some seedlings available.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2011)

Bob in Albany said:


> Ramon, keep me in mind once you have some seedlings available.



Sure.

Ramon


----------



## emydura (Feb 4, 2011)

Congratulations Ramon. Well deserved.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 4, 2011)

About time! 35 dollars please!oke:

Well earned Ramon, just B-U-T- Full!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice! What was the original point value vs. the upgraded one?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2011)

http://fairlyoddparents.wikia.com/wiki/Crimson_Chin
Nice and wide pouch! It reminds me of the Crimson Chin! Congrats!


----------



## John M (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations! That's got nice colour in the pouch!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 5, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> Nice! What was the original point value vs. the upgraded one?



79 pts to 81 pts.

Ramon


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Gorgeous...


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 5, 2011)

Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow is right Ramon!

The contrast of the white dorsal rim is perfect, and all the petal elements and color are as good as I've ever seen for this species.

Can you show the foliage?


----------



## mormodes (Feb 5, 2011)

'Monster' data: http://www.csnjc.org/Feb2011/paphliemianum.html with a link to the previous award

'Grenache' data: http://www.csnjc.org/April2010/paphliemianumAM.html


----------

